# Be Careful in the Catskills



## dmc (May 3, 2010)

This is like the second fall in the last couple weeks...

http://www.fox23news.com/news/local...lo-Devils-Kitchen/YNo81wld8UOynr_OnnExJA.cspx


----------



## catskills (May 6, 2010)

Hiker falls 20 feet in Shankaken

Be careful out there.  Not always cell phone service in the Catskills.


----------

